# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  مفهوم المدينه في كتاب السياسه لا رسطو

## بدون تعليق

http://www.4shared.com/file/17451888..._____.html?s=1

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اشتهر أرسطو بكتابه ’’السـياسـات‘‘ الذي احتوى على جانبين هامين ، يتعلق الأول بالدولة المثالية ، والثاني بالدولة القائمة فعلاً وأسباب انهيارها وكيف تحقق استقرارها . 
  الدولة المثالية ، هي الدولة التي يظلها القانون ، فالقانون في أية دولة صالحة يجب أن يكون هو السيد الأعلى ، وليس أي شخص كائناً من كان . 
  إن العلاقة بين الحاكم ورعيته تختلف عن أي نوع آخر من أنواع الخضوع ، لأنها لا تتعارض مع احتفاظ كل من الطرفين بحريته ، وعلى ذلك فهي تقتضي قدراً من المساواة بينهما ، على الرغم مما يمكن أن يكون بينهما من فوارق . 
  إن القانون هو العقل مجرداً عن الهوى ، والحكومة التي تستشير الفضلاء من رعاياها لا تتعارض مع القانون ، وللحكم الدستوري من وجهة نظره عنصران أساسيان : 
1.	يهدف للصالح العام (أي صالح الرعية) .
2.	تدار الحكومة فيه بمقتضى قوانين تنظيمية عامة وليس تبعاً لأهواء الحاكم الشخصية . 
  رفض أرسـطو شـيوعية الأسـرة ، إذ لا تعارض بين وجودها ووجود الدولة ، وأباح الملكية الفردية . ورأى في التعليم قوة مساعدة على تكوين الرعايا الفاضلين . 
  إن الغايات التي توجد من أجلها الدولة ، هي : تحقيق المثل العليا ، سيادة القانون ، الحرية ، المساواة ، والتقدم الإنساني . 
  تنقسم الحكومات إلى أنواع ثلاثة : 
1.	حكومة الفرد : وهي حكومة الفرد الواحد بسبب تفوقه في عمله وحكمته ، وإذا انحرفت نشأت الحكومة الإستبدادية . 
2.	الحكومة الأرستقراطية : وتمثل حكم الأقلية العاقلة الممتازة (الصفوة) ، وإذا انحرفت نشأت الحكومة الأوليغارشية . 
3.	الحكومة الجمهورية : وتقوم على مساواة الأفراد واشتراكهم في شؤون الدولة ، فإذا انحرفت نشأت الحكومة الديموقراطية . 
  واعتبر أرسطو أن أفضال أشكال هذه الحكومات من الناحية العملية هي الحكومة الدستورية ، لأنها تجمع بين العناصر الصالحة في الديموقراطية والأوليغارشية [أي الحكومتين الجمهورية والأرستقراطية] ، وأساسها يتمثل في وجود طبقة متوسطة قوية . 

•	عن الفرق :
  يكمن الفرق الأساسي بين تصنيفي كل من أفلاطون وأرسطو ، في المعيار الذي يتبناه كل منهما للتفرقة بين أشـكال الحكم ، ففي حين يرى أفلاطون الفرق بين شـكل وشـكل مدى خضوعه للقوانين ، نجد أن معيار أرسطو هو الصالح العام ، إذ أن الحكومة تتميز عن غيرها بمقدار اهتمام الحكام فيها بالصالح العام وبخدمة المواطنين دون تمييز أو محاباة أو تفرقة . 
  أما النقاط الأخرى ، فيمكن للقارئ تحديدها ، بعد قراءة النص بتمعن ، إذ هي واضحة ولا تحتاج إلا لملكة النقد والتحليل ، التي أعتبرها أساسية لكل قارئ . 

•	تعليق : 
  لم يكن ما سبق مجرد محاولة تأريخية ، أو هو عبارة عن إسقاط "تأريخي" على واقعنا ، بل هي محاولة تتوخى تقديم رؤية مختلفة . 
  لننظر فقط في رأي أرسطو في الجمهورية الديموقراطية [حكم الأكثرية الغوغاء] ، لنعيَ أن طبول "الحرب الديموقراطية" التي نقع تحت وطأتها ، ليست أمينة لذاتها ، وغير صادقة تجاه "المستبدين" .
  إن الواقع الذي نحياه ، يلزمنا أبداً ، بأن نعيد دوماً ، قراءة وتحليل ما نعتبره أمراً مفروغاً منه ، في العلم ، السياسة ، الحرب ، أو أي مضمار آخر . 
  إن مجرد اعتبار أمراً ما مفروغاً منه ، يعني أننا لا نملك أدوات التطوير والتحسين والتقدم ، فنحن وصلنا ، وهذا يعني أننا تحجّرنا وتجمّدنا ، فكرياً ، عقلياً ، وحركياً أيضاً .
  إن استخدام تعبير النهاية ، لا يكون إلا في السباقات ، أما الحياة ، فلا نهاية لها ، ألا يقال : ’’إعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش أبداً ‘‘ ...
  إن النهاية ، تعني شيئاً واحداً ، عدم المقدرة على المتابعة ، المنافسة ، عدم المقدرة على الحياة . 
  أخيراً ، إن هذه المحاولة ، هي مجرد التباس ، فكرة محفّزة نحو رؤية مخالفة ، إذ ليس ما يتفق عليه الناس أمراً صحيحاً بالضرورة . وكـ"ملاحظ ميداني" ، عليّ أن أرى الصورة مكتملة ، دون أن أنسى مكوّناتها ، وأن أغرق في هذه المكوّنات ، دون أن أضيّع الكل . أي أن الغابة لا تُختَصَر بشجرة ، كما أن مجموعة أشجار لا تكوّن غابة أيضاً ...

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور ة مها على التعليق الرائع

----------

